# Twisted Messes V2 RDA ( Squared )



## WernerK (2/3/16)

Hi There Vendors

Is anyone planning on bringing in these bad boys, seen as some did stock the V1?
http://twistedmesses.com/product/twisted-messes-rda-v2-squared/


@KieranD @Sir Vape@Maxxis


----------

